# Anything on Bob Sykes?



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Anything on Bob Sykes lately? I was planning on going out today. around 3. Thank you.


----------



## clyde86 (Apr 23, 2014)

Rover2cool said:


> Anything on Bob Sykes lately? I was planning on going out today. around 3. Thank you.


we caught one 27" red fish around the middle of the bob sykes bridge just after 1am sunday morning. using dead shrimp from breeze bait and tackle. took 3 of us just to bring him in after wrapping itself around the pylon. we got lucky


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Catfish and sting ray as always. A couple of weeks ago, there were lady fish all over the place. Supposed to be great for reds at night but I can't confirm that


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Catfish. Saw a bunch of people keeping under length fish. Pissed me off.


----------



## brian4 (Oct 29, 2013)

Are most reds caught bull reds ? Any slot reds caught at bob sikes ?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm told mostly bulls


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

There should be some flatties around those pylons and the black snapper early in the morning...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

brian4 said:


> Are most reds caught bull reds ? Any slot reds caught at bob sikes ?


Mostly bulls. We rarely land any under 38'', with many fish being over 40''/25 lbs.


----------



## Freebird monroe (May 28, 2014)

*Thafish*

Are you back


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Freebird monroe said:


> Are you back


I'm driving back down there this coming Friday. I should be out fishing Saturday night.


----------

